# Hope for Permanent Residence for International Students in Critical Skills areas



## derockzy (Aug 31, 2015)

There is rising hope for international students who study at SA universities to get PR upon graduation says the minister.In his words:

"Furthermore, I have directed the department to explore ways to improve our management of international students.

International students constitute a key segment which is prioritized by governments globally, because of the economic and social benefits they offer host countries in terms of adding to the skills base, and contributing positively to society more broadly.

The first of these initiatives, to be formally launched in the coming weeks, is a special exemption to allow graduate international students in critical skills areas to qualify for permanent residence permits upon graduation.

This measure is to ensure that South Africa benefits from all of the skills produced by its universities, and to make it easier for international students who want to work or start business in South Africa after graduation to do so."

Source:Minister Malusi Gigaba: Home Affairs Dept Budget Vote 2016/17 | South African Government


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Haha, I literally just posted about this here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/so...lify-permanent-residence-upon-graduation.html


----------



## Juano (Aug 20, 2014)

Good Evening 

I would like to follow up on the statements above. 
I am a engineer from Germany (B.Eng) who graduated in 2016 at a local university (M.Eng.) 

I am currently on a temp. visa. My question is if the masters degree allows me to apply for permanent residence without SAQA, professional bodies, 5 years experience. 

Please let me know if somebody successfully made use of that clause.

---quote VFS Homepage --- 
Proof of qualifications evaluated by the South African Qualification Authority Not applicable to graduates from South African Institutions.

Proof of post qualification experience of at least five years. Not applicable to graduates from South African Institutions.
---end quote VFS Homepage --- 

Best Regards


----------

